# Room sharing laws in MA



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone familiar with the laws on this in MA?

I want to get a pull out couch bed for the living room and share my bedroom with my 2 girls. So I can sleep in the living room if need be, but I want to get another roommate to make things a little more doable?

I live in a 3 bedroom. Myself a roommate and my 2 year old and 4 week old.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Wait, I don't get the question. What are you asking? Since when were there laws on sharing a room with your children?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I posted this page on your other thread too http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph...10.pdf#page=13

Just in case you don't see it - where I live you can only have 3 unrelated people living together. Depending on how you were to interpret this - you could be over.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
I posted this page on your other thread too http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph...10.pdf#page=13

Just in case you don't see it - where I live you can only have 3 unrelated people living together. Depending on how you were to interpret this - you could be over.

well 3 of us are related, they are my kids, so the only unrelated people are my kids and myself and my roommate, that is kind of vague as to what it means? I know maximum occupancy in MA is 2 people per bedroom, plus 1 is what I read on the MA website. My landlord knows who lives here and is great about it.. I would have to ask him about a third.... I need to check with my city I think.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
Wait, I don't get the question. What are you asking? Since when were there laws on sharing a room with your children?









It is illegal in some states and cities to share a room with your children, especially if you are bedsharing. Here when CPS comes they look that the kids have a seperate room with beds. I am not sure if that is a preference or if it's illegal.

It has nothing to do with that they are children, but the occupancy laws in the state.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMindedMomma* 
It is illegal in some states and cities to share a room with your children, especially if you are bedsharing. Here when CPS comes they look that the kids have a seperate room with beds. I am not sure if that is a preference or if it's illegal.

It has nothing to do with that they are children, but the occupancy laws in the state.

Wow, that's news to me! What about people who have a lot of children and/or can't afford a large space? That seems incredibly discriminatory.







I'm sorry you even have to _think_ about that. As long as no one is living in squalor, I don't really see what business it is of the government's who sleeps where in a home. Humph.







:


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not illegal for you to sleep on the couch









If it is ever brought up, just say the kids share one bedroom, the room mate has the other, and you sleep on the couch.

EDIT: Just read that you have a three bedroom home. I don't see any problem with this situation. (Roommate has a room, kids share a room, you have a room)?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Here it would be the second roommate that could send you over the edge. They are not relates to the three of you _or_ roommate #1.

However, even in my college town this is pretty much only used if neighbors want the renters out. If they aren't really noisy, don't have a million friends with cars and take care of the rental most of us don't care.

Now my next door neighbors with the 4 foot tall grass that is creeping over here.......


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

We are getting a second roommate to take the girls current room and they will move into mine.

34- I think your right, I can sleep on the couch and my neighbors like us so I cannot see any problem there. I would so LOVE to only pay 250 for rent...


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
Here it would be the second roommate that could send you over the edge. They are not relates to the three of you _or_ roommate #1.

However, even in my college town this is pretty much only used if neighbors want the renters out. If they aren't really noisy, don't have a million friends with cars and take care of the rental most of us don't care.

Now my next door neighbors with the 4 foot tall grass that is creeping over here.......

Parking is not an issue here either.. We have a seldom used parking lot across the st and there are plenty of spots in our off st lot. This is a very.. Ummmm. DIverse area? A lot of loud vehicles with loud ethnic music, lots of loud people, a catholic charities shelter across the St. with a lot of loud people with children who play outside and hang out much of the day. People here aren't the type to call anyone, KWIM?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

NaturalMindedMomma, I live in MA, and I cannot imagine anyone giving you trouble about this. Maybe a vindictive ex might call, but I don't think it would go far. Especially if you are "officially" sleeping in the living room. Although, with kids that young, very few reasonable people would be surprised that you wound up sleepng in their room on a frequent basis, or shocked if you had a bed set up in there to sleep on. A twin bed in the nursery has saved many a parent from dangerous exhaustion.

Whether it's legal or not, the call will only be made if you bother your neighbors (or if the new roomie is a UA violation), or in that vindictive ex case. Were CPS to check out the situation (which I think is pretty unlikely), I think they would see it as 'struggling single parent trying to make ends meet,' (pretty common situation these days).


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds to me like you shouldn't have a problem. And the $250 a month rent sounds like it would really help you out. I hope you find a roommate that totally fits.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

I really don't see how the government should have any say in your sleeping arrangements at all.

This country just gets crazier and crazier...


----------



## WinterPearl (Aug 29, 2009)

All I know is that my finance and I couldn't not get a 1 bedroom apartment within the last year beacause we have a 2 yr old son.....
Everyone kept telling us that it has to be 2 ppl per bedroom.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

AFAIK from being on property management for 6 years, there's no law on where everyone sleeps. Just occupancy guidelines on how many people can live in a place. The standard is 2 per bedroom plus 1 so you can have up to 7 people in a 3-bedroom, 3 in a 1-bedroom and 5 in a 2-bedroom. But landlords can have different occupancy standards as long as they are applied to everyone. And, again, where those people sleep is your business.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 
AFAIK from being on property management for 6 years, there's no law on where everyone sleeps. Just occupancy guidelines on how many people can live in a place. The standard is 2 per bedroom plus 1 so you can have up to 7 people in a 3-bedroom, 3 in a 1-bedroom and 5 in a 2-bedroom. But landlords can have different occupancy standards as long as they are applied to everyone. And, again, where those people sleep is your business.

Oh Thank goodness, I was worried!


----------

